# Clothing Storage



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

There may be a real obvious answer to this question, if so I'm missing it. On a day ride, this time of year temps could be in the low 30's at start time and the upper 60's by finish time. I know layering can help, but as the day goes on and you peel off a layer or two what do you do with them?

I don't ride with any racks so a saddle bag is not an option.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have a jersey with pockets? What about a seat bag? Just a couple options...


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes & yes. But my outer layer is usually a jacket and it won't stuff very well.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I experience this very often. Pretty much all days of the year. Some times of the year it starts cold and gets hot, some times it starts hot and gets cold. Well there are those days where it's cold and that's just that, but those aren't all that often.

I find pockets to be worthless pretty much. I cannot stuff a jacket in my jersey and still have room left for food and such. Plus there's arm warmers, leg warmers, hats, helmet covers, etc.

So what I do is this: I put the biggest thing to pack on the bottom and roll it all up. Just like if you were going to chiffonade some basil. I then stick that roll up under the back of my jersey, leaving the pockets to still be used. In the summer I usually always have a jacket stuffed in there for the long descents. The mountains are always cold at the top, even in the summer. And if not, stopping at the top then going down is always cold.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

mikiek said:


> Yes & yes. But my outer layer is usually a jacket and it won't stuff very well.


That's another reason I wear multiple thin layers, with the outer layer being a thin shell, rather than a jacket that incorporates shell and insulation. It's more stuffable. And I don't need to peel off additional layers, if they have long zippers for ventilation.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

What about a backpack? There are many choices of sizes and bike specific. I happen to use a Camelbak without the water reservoir in it during the colder months. I find it comfortable enough even for 100 mile rides. I'm one of those that don't care how I look and ignore those who say you can't use a backpack on a road bike.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I was thinking about getting one of those small roll type handlebar bags, that buckle onto the handlebar.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> That's another reason I wear multiple thin layers, with the outer layer being a thin shell, rather than a jacket that incorporates shell and insulation. It's more stuffable. And I don't need to peel off additional layers, if they have long zippers for ventilation.


I'm beginning to see your point. On my daily neighborhood (training) rides the jacket is great. On a longer weekend ride I need a different approach. I have one tomorrow so I'll see what I can come up with.



Rogus said:


> What about a backpack? There are many choices of sizes and bike specific. I happen to use a Camelbak without the water reservoir in it during the colder months. I find it comfortable enough even for 100 mile rides. I'm one of those that don't care how I look and ignore those who say you can't use a backpack on a road bike.


I have a Camelbak. Was considering that. It's kinda clunky but you get plenty of room for everything. I can relate to not being a slave to fashion. Heck, I still ride on platforms. That always gets some sneers from the pretty uniform crowd


----------



## Carpbum (Feb 10, 2015)

If its cold enough that I need a jacket, I usually only need one water bottle, so I roll my jacket real tight, secure it with a velcro tie-thingie, and stuff it in my rear bottle cage.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I try to keep things off my back. Sometimes I can, sometimes not, depending on the distance and route and what I feel I need to carry. I prefer to wrap clothing in grocery bags and stuff them into bottle cages. A small bungie to keep them secure. I will also bungie things to the outside of the bottle cages that are attached to a bracket behind the seat


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> That's another reason I wear multiple thin layers, with the outer layer being a thin shell, rather than a jacket that incorporates shell and insulation. It's more stuffable. And I don't need to peel off additional layers, if they have long zippers for ventilation.


This is the best way. And a thin outer windbreaker with removable sleeves gives you even more options.
Even in the winter riding in the 20's I don't wear a heavy jacket. I prefer a thin jacket with layers.



Carpbum said:


> If its cold enough that I need a jacket, I usually only need one water bottle, so I roll my jacket real tight, secure it with a velcro tie-thingie, and stuff it in my rear bottle cage.


OMG that's brilliant. Velcro strap is going on my 2nd cage tonight.
So often in life it's the simple things.


----------

